# KY-RS9600 Device problem



## Xan713 (Aug 7, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Before I begin explaining my problem, here are my system specs:

Dell Inspiron 6400 Laptop E1505 (Customised)
1GB Ram
Dual core 3.4GHz
Windows XP Sp3 (Dells native for the laptop was Vista, but downgraded to XP with HDD wipe and reformat)

Here is the link to the machines specs/drivers on dells website:
http://supportapj.dell.com/support/...SPIRONI6400/E1505&os=WW1&osl=en&catid=&impid=

My Ethernet port is officially dead, so I have been using the KY-RS9600 (USB-Ethernet) device in order to stay connected to the internet due to using a wired connection to the router.

I am currently using another computer to post this.

The device has become unresponsive recently, and I'm sure it happened after I accidentally unplugged it just after exiting Spore Galactic Adventures (Game), which blue screen dumped me [without time to read the information of the dump - was about a 1.1second flash], and the system restarted.

The light on the device hasn't been flashing red (Which shows it's actively travelling data).

Device manager has shown that from the recent events, that it has affected some other device drivers (as I checked on Device Manager), I have since downloaded the drivers from dells site, here are the affected (and now possibly fixed) devices:

-Intel Mobile Chipset driver
-Modem on High Definiton Audio Device
-SM Bus

This leaves (the last affected device on device manager) my Network Adapter, which I cannot seem to fix - The 'KY-RS9600' USB-Ethernet Device is what it is trying to use, and supposed to use.

I have the installation software which came with the device, and have installed the software onto the computer, but it is still not working. The entire contents of the CD which is used by the device are in a folder on my PC which I have for this problem.

I have also uninstalled the device 'network adapter' on device manager, and then 'install'ed it, while trying to point windows into the correct directory where the device should be, and it is telling me that there is nothing that it can read.. It cannot find it automatically as well.

I have tried to manually make a choice as an alternative in Device manager, but nothing I see looks correct, there are no similar manufacturers, and the device is made in china anyway (no devices listed show the same name) and I'm not knowing what the correct alternate choice could be, so that I can trick windows into it working.

Can anyone help, please?


----------



## Xan713 (Aug 7, 2010)

66 views, and no one has anything to say?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Buy a wireless adapter that has some support.


----------

